# Concrete slab cost



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Just got a quote for $6.50 sq.foot.
This is a slab 20x20 to use as a patio.
You guys think this is a good price ?


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I just had an addition to my garage poured last Friday. Paid 3.90 sq ft for a 14x22. That was laying moisture barrier, pinning it to original slab, and laying wire.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

onenationhere said:


> Just got a quote for $6.50 sq.foot.
> This is a slab 20x20 to use as a patio.
> You guys think this is a good price ?


Depends on a lot of stuff. How much prep work etc.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

I should have added more info. There is nothing there now. It is lawn and it is pretty level. At least it looks pretty level to me.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

I just had a pole barn built that included concrete. The ground was fairly level but the builder said he wanted to bring in sand because my soil could cause the concrete to crack....so I agree it depends on a few things


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Big CC said:


> I just had a pole barn built that included concrete. The ground was fairly level but the builder said he wanted to bring in sand because my soil could cause the concrete to crack....so I agree it depends on a few things



$ 4.30 sft for a 16'x32' slab with rat wall on prepared site.


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

That's a fair price for a slab that small.
Should take a 2-3 man crew a day to prep and form, a day to place and finish and one guy to come back another day to strip forms and clean up.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

sslopok said:


> I just had an addition to my garage poured last Friday. Paid 3.90 sq ft for a 14x22. That was laying moisture barrier, pinning it to original slab, and laying wire.


You mind sharing his info? I got a 32x50 barn I need poured. Can't get anyone to come look at it to give me a price..


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

He is here saw cutting now, I'll ask if he is interested. If yes, i will shoot you his number.


----------

